

Daniel Ellsberg: Open Letter to Amazon - ojbyrne
http://www.ellsberg.net/archive/open-letter-to-amazon

======
xtacy
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1965683>

This was flagged and deleted.

